# Education Requirements to become a MP or MPO



## meni0n (14 Jul 2005)

Good day all,

I was browsing the DIN and found some document in SQFT's site section that states that the requirements for MPs now changed from having the 2 year diploma to just having
couple of post-secondary courses that are related to law enforcement. I'm on leave right now and can't really give the link off the top of my head, but did I misinterpret what the 
document actually meant ( perhaps for reserves or for OTs ) or are the requirements going to be changing soon?


----------



## S McKee (8 Aug 2005)

I just checked the recruiting site, nothing has changed for direct entries ref the degree/diploma (I don't how up to date the site is) but I know of a fellow that wants to re-muster and he was told by the BPSO to get a few law enforcement courses under his belt, not necessarily a whole diploma. Maybe it's just for the re-musters, I'll ask around.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

Civilian and CT applicants need a two-year related diploma.
OT or former MP applicants need Gr 12 and at least two college/university (full credit) in Police related courses (i.e., in Psychology, Sociology or Criminology).


----------



## meni0n (10 Aug 2005)

Thanks, that was the answer I was looking for. Do OTs go thru the whole MPAC like direct entries or is the process different?


----------



## MILPO (15 Aug 2005)

At the MPAC I was at, there were OT's there who had to go through the same thing as civi's coming in off the street and had various related courses, not specifically police foundations.  The only difference is that they dont have to do basic training and go directly to CFMPA upon commencement of their course.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Jul 2006)

So this right here from the recruiting site is incorrect, or is it strictly case by case basis? (emphasis)



> The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. *Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency. *


----------



## canadianblue (8 Jul 2006)

But then again doesn't the recruiting site also say that BMQ and SQ are still 10 weeks long, even though BMQ is now 11 weeks, [13 weeks], and SQ is also 6 weeks long. They don't seem to really update much of their information, however they did update their video's which is good.


----------



## RHC_2_MP (12 Jul 2006)

i believe i heared that starting in september they we're eliminating SQ entirely and simply putting all the info into a 16 week(i believe) "basic" course? anyone else heared this?


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (27 Feb 2007)

Just to update this thread and bring it back to the top with some new information. 

I am graduating in May from a 52 week, 1 year condensed program. Offered at Trillium College in Cobourg, and as I was advised by CFRC Toronto this morning, it is on the list of accepted schools, the CF recognizes to be considered for Military Police Trade.

Check out 1 year programs, they may be a quick way to get the diploma. More expensive? Yes, is the schooling the same as a career college? No. Some not all, of the Private Career College schools are right out of a textbook, and are a bit dry. You read and write exams for 52 weeks. I was lucky, my instructor is a retired OPP Sgt. of 34 years, and has plenty to offer regarding training, instruction, and stories. Feed it to me wit a fire hose.

The Recruiters maintain a list of approved colleges that are accepted, if it is not in the list, it's not accepted. Makes sense.


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Feb 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Civilian and CT applicants need a two-year related diploma.
> OT or former MP applicants need Gr 12 and at least two college/university (full credit) in Police related courses (i.e., in Psychology, Sociology or Criminology).



You know what I find funny about the term "police related courses" is that pretty much anything you would take could be police related in one way or another...I'm a Labour Studies/History major and I also have a PF diploma and I could easily see how my labour studies, history, biology or philosophy courses could be "police related".


----------



## kincanucks (28 Feb 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> You know what I find funny about the term "police related courses" is that pretty much anything you would take could be police related in one way or another...I'm a Labour Studies/History major and I also have a PF diploma and I could easily see how my labour studies, history, biology or philosophy courses could be "police related".



Amazing.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (28 Feb 2007)

And thanks to Kincanuks for steering me in the right direction, and advised that the CFRC's maintain list's of approved schools by name. So check with the Recruiting center and make sure the 1 year program you take, is approved, and will get you a ticket to get on the bus.

I take no credit for for finding out about the private career colleges. Thats Kincanuks credit.


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Feb 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Amazing.



I sense the enthusiasm and feel the love in your statement  8)


----------



## riggs (1 Mar 2007)

*"Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency. "*

Can anybody shed some light on what is ment by the staement above? What work experience are they looking for, obviously security or law enforcment related. But are they looking for ex municiple, rcmp or corrections employee's? I am currently a BC Corrections Officer. Thanks guys.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (1 Mar 2007)

Call a recruiter at a CFRC and find out.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Mar 2007)

riggs said:
			
		

> *"Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency. "*
> 
> Can anybody shed some light on what is ment by the staement above? What work experience are they looking for, obviously security or law enforcment related. But are they looking for ex municiple, rcmp or corrections employee's? I am currently a BC Corrections Officer. Thanks guys.



Police related.


----------



## agadou (6 Mar 2007)

Hi, 

I'm on my way to earn my police science diploma (police tech.) here in my CEGEP in Quebec. I got experience (2 1/2 years) as a combat engineer in the reserve. Could I apply to the military police (Reg F)?

Secondly, would I have to do the BMQ/SQ again?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Mar 2007)

agadou said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm on my way to earn my police science diploma (police tech.) here in my CEGEP in Quebec. I got experience (2 1/2 years) as a combat engineer in the reserve. Could I apply to the military police (Reg F)?
> 
> Secondly, would I have to do the BMQ/SQ again?



Check at the CFRC/D but I don't think that diploma is good enough and as for the the BMQ/SQ probably not but again check with the CFRC/D.


----------



## lawandorder (7 Mar 2007)

Yes it is as long as your CEGEP is equivalent to College.


----------



## agadou (7 Mar 2007)

It's the same thing as college, it's even better... It's a 3 years program.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (10 Mar 2007)

As per what Kincanuks said, call the recruiting center. They keep a list of approved schools by location, and by name. If your school is not on the list that they Maintain, even though it may be, or seems to be equivalent, to you, and everyone else, it will not be recognized by the CF. And again, if it is not on the CFRC approved list of schools by name, it's not approved to allow application processing for the MP Trade. 

I called CFRC Toronto, and told them I was attending a Private Career College in Cobourg Ontario, a 52 week, 20 hour a week Police Foundations program. I gave them the name of the school, and they said it was on the list of approved schools for MP application processing.

Good Luck.


----------



## Gorak (11 Apr 2007)

Hello all,
Well, I have searched a little bit on the site regarding my question and have found some mixed answers.  Basically, I'm interested in becoming a MP NCM.  The Forces recruiting website states that:

"The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency."

I have a University degree with a major in Political Science.  I do not have a community college diploma in Law and Security Admin or Police Foundations.  Am I still a suitable candidate?  I am looking for a concrete answer as most of the information I have found has been a little ambiguous.

Thanks!


----------



## PO2FinClk (11 Apr 2007)

What did the Recruiting Centre tell you on this?


----------



## Gorak (11 Apr 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> What did the Recruiting Centre tell you on this?


Called them and they are going to get back to me.  It seems rather silly that I wouldn't be able to get on with a degree when they are mandatory for MPO's.


----------



## Gorak (11 Apr 2007)

Well, I got a call back and not only is my degree not good enough to be a MP NCM, it's also not recognized for MPO.  How truly dissappointing.


----------



## garb811 (12 Apr 2007)

Unfortunate fact of the requirement for specific diplomas and degrees is the Branch has narrowed the available pool of candidates to those who were working towards a career in policing when they started school.  

It's not just an issue for those who want to be MPs, this is a problem for anyone who hadn't really decided what they wanted to do when starting school and simply took a program which "interested them".  By the time they figure out what they actually want to do they could find out they wasted 2-4 years getting a piece of parchment which didn't actually qualify them for the career in mind.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> Well, I got a call back and not only is my degree not good enough to be a MP NCM, it's also not recognized for MPO.  How truly dissappointing.



One of my friend has a Mech Eng degree and is an MPO (straight from the beginning).  How can Mech Eng be related to MPO?!

Max


----------



## medaid (12 Apr 2007)

could it be that he was from RMC?


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> could it be that he was from RMC?



He indeed went through RMC. What difference does it make?

Max


----------



## medaid (12 Apr 2007)

*shrug* I dont know  not trying to infer anything. Just maybe that they're a little more liberal for MOCs if you came from RMC.


----------



## Gorak (12 Apr 2007)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Unfortunate fact of the requirement for specific diplomas and degrees is the Branch has narrowed the available pool of candidates to those who were working towards a career in policing when they started school.
> 
> It's not just an issue for those who want to be MPs, this is a problem for anyone who hadn't really decided what they wanted to do when starting school and simply took a program which "interested them".  By the time they figure out what they actually want to do they could find out they wasted 2-4 years getting a piece of parchment which didn't actually qualify them for the career in mind.


It's funny you mention that because I'm currently in background with the RCMP to be a Mountie.  I was inquiring about this position merely as a back up option because military police does also interest me.  Most Municipal departments was applicants that have degrees and the RCMP takes people without any post secondary education (although serious life experience is required).  I suppose the RCMP has 2000 positions to fill this year, while the CF is out to fill much less than that.  It's still rather dissappointing that here I've got a degree from a top 5 university in Canada and it's not acceptable.  Meanwhile, in my own opinion, your average Joe Blow could achieve a Police Foundations diploma and be given preference.  I guess that's just the way the world works.  Now suppose I went into a different trade (I've been looking at a few others that my degree is acceptable) would it be possible to component transfer?


----------



## Gorak (15 Apr 2007)

So once again I am confused and seem to be getting mixed messages.  A guy I know who is a MP NCM told me that I would qualify for either MPO or MP with my credentials.  He told me that his detachment CO has a degree in political science.  Can anyone, who actually is 100% sure, tell me what I need to know, that is, can I be a MP NCM with a University degree in political science?


----------



## garb811 (16 Apr 2007)

And I know a MPO who has no degree whatsoever...  The education "someone" who is already in has has no bearing on the current requirements.  If it did, 99.9% of the Snr NCOs/WOs in the MP Branch would no longer be in the Branch as they don't meet the current requirement to be recruited.

My suggestion to you is to contact a recruiting center direct.  No-one you are speaking with is directly involved in day to day recruiting so they are not the definative source.


----------



## Poppa (16 Apr 2007)

And to further muddy the waters, Res MP who have done a tour employed as MP in TFA are being offered CT without the educational requirements.
As everyone has said...talk to a recuiter....or join a reserve Pl, get your 3's done, go overseas (to Afghanistan mind you) then CT to Reg.


----------



## tannerthehammer (16 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> It's funny you mention that because I'm currently in background with the RCMP to be a Mountie.  I was inquiring about this position merely as a back up option because military police does also interest me.  Most Municipal departments was applicants that have degrees and the RCMP takes people without any post secondary education (although serious life experience is required).  I suppose the RCMP has 2000 positions to fill this year, while the CF is out to fill much less than that.  It's still rather dissappointing that here I've got a degree from a top 5 university in Canada and it's not acceptable.  Meanwhile, in my own opinion, your average Joe Blow could achieve a Police Foundations diploma and be given preference.  I guess that's just the way the world works.  Now suppose I went into a different trade (I've been looking at a few others that my degree is acceptable) would it be possible to component transfer?



Top 5 University in Canada according to who? Maclean's? haha


----------



## Gorak (16 Apr 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Top 5 University in Canada according to who? Maclean's? haha


 : Thanks for contributing.  Not to get into and argument, because in reality a Bachelors these days is nothing to write home about, but sure the school I attend is top 5 according to Macleans.  On paper it's a pretty damned reputable school and I worked hard to get there and where I am today with my degree.  Are you in the MP trade?  Do you have anything else worth stating?  If not, I'd like to focus on members that know what they're talking about regarding the trade.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (16 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> So once again I am confused and seem to be getting mixed messages.  A guy I know who is a MP NCM told me that I would qualify for either MPO or MP with my credentials.  He told me that his detachment CO has a degree in political science.  Can anyone, who actually is 100% sure, tell me what I need to know, that is, can I be a MP NCM with a University degree in political science?



First of all, don't confuse the education requirements of MP NCMs and Officers as they are two different things.  For new NCM recruits, the minimum requirement is completion of a recognized college program, not university...that is for officers.  While, it is possible for an MPO to have a degree in Political Science, he/she probably entered the Branch prior to the requirement to have a degree in law, criminology, etc.  The NCMs job is different than that of an Officer.  Accordingly, the educational requirements differ as well.  I was going to post the link to the .pdf file ourlining the education requirements, however, it is no longer there.  If I find it I will post it. 

Best regards.


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> : Thanks for contributing.  Not to get into and argument, because in reality a Bachelors these days is nothing to write home about, but sure the school I attend is top 5 according to Macleans.  On paper it's a pretty damned reputable school and I worked hard to get there and where I am today with my degree.  Are you in the MP trade?  Do you have anything else worth stating?  If not, I'd like to focus on members that know what they're talking about regarding the trade.



Relax man, if you plan to get in the MP trade I suggest you develop your sense of humour...You'll need it...Best of luck...


----------



## Gorak (17 Apr 2007)

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> First of all, don't confuse the education requirements of MP NCMs and Officers as they are two different things.  For new NCM recruits, the minimum requirement is completion of a recognized college program, not university...that is for officers.  While, it is possible for an MPO to have a degree in Political Science, he/she probably entered the Branch prior to the requirement to have a degree in law, criminology, etc.  The NCMs job is different than that of an Officer.  Accordingly, the educational requirements differ as well.  I was going to post the link to the .pdf file ourlining the education requirements, however, it is no longer there.  If I find it I will post it.
> 
> Best regards.


Thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.
And Tanner, dually noted.  It's just frustrating getting misinformation each way you look, shouldn't have taken it out on you.  You're in school I see, which Uni/Major?  Want to be an MP?


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.
> And Tanner, dually noted.  It's just frustrating getting misinformation each way you look, shouldn't have taken it out on you.  You're in school I see, which Uni/Major?  Want to be an MP?



Ya I'm in school...I'm a history/labour studies major at Brock University...I already have a police foundations diploma and yes I want to be an MP NCM...I'm also currently a reservist in the Artillery and will be CT'ing to the Regs once my degree is done and upon successful completion of the MPAC process...


----------



## Gorak (17 Apr 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Ya I'm in school...I'm a history/labour studies major at Brock University...I already have a police foundations diploma and yes I want to be an MP NCM...I'm also currently a reservist in the Artillery and will be CT'ing to the Regs once my degree is done and upon successful completion of the MPAC process...


Nice.  How do you like Arty Reserves?  How come the wait to go MP, want the degree first?  I'm hoping that I'll be enrolled for CTP with the RCMP this summer.  In background investigation now, so it's only a matter of time unless something comes up which I don't think it will.  MP is more of a back up plan for me.


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Apr 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> Nice.  How do you like Arty Reserves?  How come the wait to go MP, want the degree first?  I'm hoping that I'll be enrolled for CTP with the RCMP this summer.  In background investigation now, so it's only a matter of time unless something comes up which I don't think it will.  MP is more of a back up plan for me.



Arty is not my thing...It's really boring....Yes, I wanted to get a degree first before I entered the Regs because who is to say I would stay there forever and I knew it would be tough to complete a degree while in the Regs....I thought about RCMP but it doesn't really appeal to me...The one good thing about the degree is it also gives me the option of CSIS...


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> He indeed went through RMC. What difference does it make?
> 
> Max



I haven't read the full thread yet... but the difference is that the branch still takes ROTP candidates from RMC, and RMC does not offer a degree related to Police Administration. I took history and english at RMC. From an ROTP/RMC perspective, as long as the candidate can pass the MP Assessment Centre (not entirely easy, having been an administrator on one), there is not a requirement for a police degree. I don't know, not being in that world, why they would require one for DEO folks on the officer side, but perhaps it is making up for the fact that the RMC folks, by the time they reach MP Officer Course, have had four years military experience, and can adapt to the requirements better than a civvie off the street. Just a guess, not writ.

That said, you're also looking to join 32 MP Pl - a reserve unit, unless I'm mistaken. It seems to me, considering their Army-bent as opposed to the police side of the fence, that their requirements for a police-specific degree would not be as stringent as the reg force. I may be off base here and missing something - it's 0130 on a Saturday morning, and I'm slightly sleepy-eyed.


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> And to further muddy the waters, Res MP who have done a tour employed as MP in TFA are being offered CT without the educational requirements.
> As everyone has said...talk to a recuiter....or join a reserve Pl, get your 3's done, go overseas (to Afghanistan mind you) then CT to Reg.



This is misinformation, unless things have VERY significantly changed in the last month or so. I have an email from LCol Mac, the Army PM, stating that there will be NO, repeat, NO CT for reserve MP with operational experience offered at this point. They are indeed looking very hard at it, but there is nothing in the books yet, unless there is something that has been promulgated since I went on post-deployment leave from Afghanistan in March.


----------



## Topgun (21 May 2007)

In my reserve MP unit, you do not need any post secondary to be considered, although preference will likely be given to those who do have it, as it is a competition. We have several recent recruits whom do not have a Law Enforcement Diploma.


----------



## CombatMP265 (23 May 2007)

captjtq said:
			
		

> This is misinformation, unless things have VERY significantly changed in the last month or so. I have an email from LCol Mac, the Army PM, stating that there will be NO, repeat, NO CT for reserve MP with operational experience offered at this point. They are indeed looking very hard at it, but there is nothing in the books yet, unless there is something that has been promulgated since I went on post-deployment leave from Afghanistan in March.


Yes and No, there was recently emails making the rounds from the LFPM for those who were deployed and showed interest in CT'ing. Again nothing has "officially" been written for entry guidelines. But those who still wanted in and had done a tour are being considered. There was a caveat of having 2 University credits, but even that could be waved. PM me your DIN email and I'll send you what I have.


----------



## rustysoap (25 Aug 2008)

Hey guys,

I was reading on the forces.ca site on the military police info, and saw something I hadn't noticed before. It said that a college diploma in Law and Security, Police Foundations or a similar program is required, but it also says that Relevant work experience will also be considered for education equivalence. My question is, what would be consideredrelevant work experience? Obviously being a civilian LEO would be one of them, but is that the only one? Reason I ask is, I have 1 year of Law and Security under me, but 5 years in private security (uniformed and loss prevention, 2 of those years were in a supervisory/trainer capacity). Would those 5 years work experience and 1 year Law and Security be considered equivalent to two years college? I'll be contacting a CFRC later today to be 100% sure, just wanted to know what you guys think


----------



## kincanucks (25 Aug 2008)

_5 years in private security (uniformed and loss prevention, 2 of those years were in a supervisory/trainer capacity). Would those 5 years work experience and 1 year Law and Security be considered equivalent to two years college? _ 

Highly doubt it but the CFRC/D has all the information on what constitutes an equivalency. Combine that experience with the diploma and you make a good applicant for MP.


----------



## rustysoap (25 Aug 2008)

Thanks Kincanuck for your reply. I called the CFRC/D handling my application and they said that it's difficult but has happened in the past. I'm guessing those were exceptional candidates. Only other question I have now is, would I be able to apply for MP now while I do my second year or would I have to wait until I finish my second year. Wish that question would've popped into my head while I was on the phone. I'll have to call again and ask, lol.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Thanks Kincanuck for your reply. I called the CFRC/D handling my application and they said that it's difficult but has happened in the past. I'm guessing those were exceptional candidates. Only other question I have now is, would I be able to apply for MP now while I do my second year or would I have to wait until I finish my second year. Wish that question would've popped into my head while I was on the phone. I'll have to call again and ask, lol.



Definitely ask the CFRC/D but when I was doing the job, you had to have the diploma before you could apply unlike DEO where you could apply before you graduate.  But things do change.


----------



## Inspir (28 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Only other question I have now is, would I be able to apply for MP now while I do my second year or would I have to wait until I finish my second year.



Rustysoap,

I've asked the same question at the CFRC and the answer was that you could apply in your last semester of studies as long as you get a letter from your Dean saying that you are expected to graduate.


----------



## rustysoap (28 Aug 2008)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Rustysoap,
> 
> I've asked the same question at the CFRC and the answer was that you could apply in your last semester of studies as long as you get a letter from your Dean saying that you are expected to graduate.



Thanks for your response Inspir, very much appreciated.


----------



## 1RNBR (15 Oct 2008)

I am looking at going MP i am currently a Infantry reservist, can I just remuster to the MP or do I need to have the law and security course, also I am applying for the auxiliary police in my city in jan when they begin to hire again and was wondering if that would be enough for me to get in? I know this has probably already been mentioned but I did look for it and couldnt find it.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2008)

1RNBR said:
			
		

> ......... I know this has probably already been mentioned but I did look for it and couldnt find it.



You sure didn't try very hard.  I typed in "requirements" and found all kinds of info.


----------



## Macrinus88 (3 Mar 2010)

Im considering joining the Military Police as a NCM after getting a diploma in Police foundations if I can't score high enough on the Aptitude test to be an officer. Im wondering, what are the chances of me becoming and MP? I know it depends on the individual but is this the sort of job a lot of people apply for? When you really look at it, a Police Foundations diploma is useless if you don't wanna become an MP, most people who graduate from it end up being security guards and most never become police officers. So do less then half the people who apply even get through the MPAC? 

I was also looking at the pay scales comparing MP which is Spec1 and Officer pay, it seems NCM members get paid more since they get promoted to Cpl after graduation/training, so a NCM member would be making about 10,000 more a year then an MPO and if the MPO got a promotion after grad it, a NCM MP would still be making about 5,000 more a year. Why do NCM's get paid more? Is the job harder since your out more in the police car? I think the pay should be even at least, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## garb811 (3 Mar 2010)

If you are looking to be a MPO, a Police Foundations Diploma won't meet the academic requirement, you might want to do a bit more research with regards to that.

For the MPAC, there is no set number of people who are deemed acceptable.  Some MPACs have the majority of pers deemed acceptable, other MPACs have fewer.  I think it is safe to say that well over 50% of each MPAC are deemed acceptable.

Reference the pay, yes, the starting MPO is the lowest paid in the Guardhouse when they arrive but that situation quickly reverses.


----------



## Macrinus88 (3 Mar 2010)

I know a PF Diploma won't be suitable, Im only going to do that if I can't score high enough on the Aptitude test to be an officer, if I can then I would be going to university instead. Do you have to take something in a Law field to be an MPO in university? Im interested in the job but I would rather take Political Science or History. 

You mentioned that MPO's pay starts low, but when they arrive that quickly reverses, are they promoted quickly?


----------



## bran (3 Mar 2010)

any degree would do


----------



## garb811 (4 Mar 2010)

Although you can do any degree, the preference is you do a Crim related one.  Hence, if two candidates are otherwise equal yet one wants to do a Poli Sci degree while the other wants to do a Criminology one...

For pay, look at the pay scales at:  CF Pay.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (4 Mar 2010)

Macrinus88 said:
			
		

> I know a PF Diploma won't be suitable, Im only going to do that if I can't score high enough on the Aptitude test to be an officer, if I can then I would be going to university instead. Do you have to take something in a Law field to be an MPO in university? Im interested in the job but I would rather take Political Science or History.
> 
> You mentioned that MPO's pay starts low, but when they arrive that quickly reverses, are they promoted quickly?



I know for a fact that a Criminology, Sociology or Political Science degree is necessary, since they are all inter related. I have a Soc degree and it is mostly Crim courses. The same applies with the Poli Sci degree. Hope that helped. Also, if you wanted to go to university to get your degree on ROTP, then you definitely have to compete for it cause most of the time they only take a few. On my MPOAC last month there were 6 ppl vying for 2 ROTP positions. 

Best of luck to you


----------



## ballz (4 Mar 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> I *know for a fact* that a Criminology, Sociology or Political Science degree is *necessary*, since they are all inter related.



According to the recruiting website:

"To be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates *must have an undergraduate degree* from a recognised university, *preferably* in a criminal justice-related field."

http://www.forces.ca/html/militarypoliceofficer_reg_en.aspx

Emphasis added by me...


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (5 Mar 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> According to the recruiting website:
> 
> "To be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates *must have an undergraduate degree* from a recognised university, *preferably* in a criminal justice-related field."
> 
> ...



Exactly what they told me too. Those fields being Crim, Soc or Poli Sci. You may be able to get in with another degree, but I have yet to talk to anyone that has with anything other than Crim, Soc or Poli Sci. Has anyone else heard?


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2010)

I know one DEO applicant for MPO on my BMOQ had a Math degree... I can't recall what the other had I just asked him on FB so wait out.


----------



## captjtq (15 Mar 2010)

I have a degree in History, with an English minor... but I went the ROTP route, pre-MPAC.


----------



## Tallgeese (5 Aug 2010)

Hi there, I am a 17 year old student who is very interested with a career in the military, preferably the Military Police. My main ambition was to become a regular civilian police officer, however I also want to serve my country. Now I know all of the requirements to apply as an MP, however I was just wondering about the chances of someone getting hired. Police services usually look for applicants that are involved in the community, have tons of life expirience and have a clean record; I was wondering if this also applied to the Military Police? I have not been able to access that kind of information in this section yet which is why I am asking. 

Also, I had an army recruiter visit my school during a job fair and after speaking with him he told me that the competition wasnt really stiff as not a lot of people apply, however they are keen on hiring younger guys. I found this a bit strange, so I thought I would double check with a few other CF members.


----------



## Nauticus (5 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> Hi there, I am a 17 year old student who is very interested with a career in the military, preferably the Military Police. My main ambition was to become a regular civilian police officer, however I also want to serve my country. Now I know all of the requirements to apply as an MP, however I was just wondering about the chances of someone getting hired. Police services usually look for applicants that are involved in the community, have tons of life expirience and have a clean record; I was wondering if this also applied to the Military Police? I have not been able to access that kind of information in this section yet which is why I am asking.
> 
> Also, I had an army recruiter visit my school during a job fair and after speaking with him he told me that the competition wasnt really stiff as not a lot of people apply, however they are keen on hiring younger guys. I found this a bit strange, so I thought I would double check with a few other CF members.


It's best to contact your recruiter.

Consider that the requirements listed on the Forces website are minimum requirements only. A person with higher qualifications will obviously be more competitive for the job, and considering the economy right now, the chances that more qualified/more experienced people are applying are greater.

Call a recruiter and find out whether there are any vacancies. You still have a few years before you'll be complete a police foundations course anyway, so the recruiting mandate may be different in a few years.


----------



## Chrispi (5 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> Police services usually look for applicants that are involved in the community, have tons of life expirience and have a clean record; I was wondering if this also applied to the Military Police? I have not been able to access that kind of information in this section yet which is why I am asking.




I'm currently in in application process...   Without going into specifics, as per regulations (which is why you won't find a lot of specific information regarding the tests and interviews).  I am very confident in saying, the same qualifications that a regular civilian police force looks for, the military also pays notice to.

Good Luck


----------



## AtEase (5 Aug 2010)

Well speaking from experience, it is not easy.  I have the green light to head to basic in November.  

Things that I have.

College diploma
Security experience
ATS Certificate
First aid and Cpr level C
Volunteer work (300 hours)
Management experience

That is what will get you in the door.  You still need to pass the MPAC (IF THEY ACCEPT YOU) which all I will say is no easy task.  Answer to your question is Yes, they look for all the same things as a civilian police force.  Look up the MP mission statement and values and you will get a sense of it.  Being 17 you have a long way to go, but goodluck.


----------



## Tallgeese (5 Aug 2010)

AtEase said:
			
		

> Well speaking from experience, it is not easy.  I have the green light to head to basic in November.
> 
> Things that I have.
> 
> ...



Alright so now that we have got that out of the way I must inquire about the  Canadian Forces Aptitude Test. Is it hard and what type of questions will show up on it? Is there a certain score I must get in order to get in? Also a little off topic, but how hard (or easy) was your ATS testing?


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> Alright so now that we have got that out of the way I must inquire about the  Canadian Forces Aptitude Test. Is it hard and what type of questions will show up on it? Is there a certain score I must get in order to get in? Also a little off topic, but how hard (or easy) was your ATS testing?



Tallgeese,

When we go in for the aptitude test, they make an important point in telling us that we are not aloud to reveal the content of the test.
That being said, yes the aptitude test is harder than the "pre-test" they give as an example to show you the type of questions you might have. I suggest you work on your secondary 5 maths (fractions, equations with 1 and 2 variables etc...).

As per the score you must reach... each position in the CF requires a certain score so this all depends on the trade you chose and no one here will be able to tell you what is the score you should reach. 

Here are a few links concerning CFAT... if you want more info, you can use the search function.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-316117.html#msg316117
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html


Alea


----------



## Topgun (10 Aug 2010)

The thing about the MP trade is if you pass the aptitude test, the MPAC and have the 2 year diploma then your chances are very good of getting in. Yes they look for a lot of the same stuff as civy forces, academically speaking. I have  been to a few different bases and met a lot of new MP's in my time and they accept them quite young.  21-23 years old is not uncommon.


----------



## Tallgeese (18 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Tallgeese,
> 
> When we go in for the aptitude test, they make an important point in telling us that we are not aloud to reveal the content of the test.
> That being said, yes the aptitude test is harder than the "pre-test" they give as an example to show you the type of questions you might have. I suggest you work on your secondary 5 maths (fractions, equations with 1 and 2 variables etc...).
> ...



If you cannot tell me the exact score one must reach, would you happen to know if one applying for the MP position must have one of the higher scores?


----------



## Scott (18 Aug 2010)

What does it matter? Just go in and take the test like every other applicant. If you score high enough and meet the other requirements then you have a shot. If not...

I am not trying to sound harsh here, it's just that you can prepare only so much for this thing and there are plenty of folk who've taken it and gone on to join who did not have the benefit of a forum to ask a bunch of questions on. My point is that people cannot break down each and every part of the process, some of it you just have to "do".

You can also search around the forums on the MP recruiting topics for more detailed explanations of the process, as much as can be divulged.

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> If you cannot tell me the exact score one must reach, would you happen to know if one applying for the MP position must have one of the higher scores?



 ;D

A little history......In the 1950's the lowest scores accepted on the Aptitude Tests left a person with only two choices for a Trade..... Piper and MP.  

What it is today, no one knows, but the prerequisites to join as an MP are a lot more demanding today than they were sixty years ago.


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A little history......In the 1950's the lowest scores accepted on the Aptitude Tests left a person with only two choices for a Trade..... Piper and MP.



Hahahahaa... It should still be that low! hehehe (JK)


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2010)

No one can give you the "score" required for MP because most probably have no idea what it is.  Either you achieve it, or you don't.  Take heed to what Scott posted, make sure you're prepared for the test, not only by doing practice tests, but also by getting a good night's sleep beforehand, eating some breakfast and bringing water.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> A little history......In the 1950's the lowest scores accepted on the Aptitude Tests left a person with only two choices for a Trade..... Piper and MP.



George, that reminds me of my typing course for Tfc Tech.  If you couldn't achieve the standard (15 wpm with only 3% error) you had two choices:  MSE Op or Cook.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> A little history......In the 1950's the lowest scores accepted on the Aptitude Tests left a person with only two choices for a Trade..... Piper and MP.
> 
> What it is today, no one knows, but the prerequisites to join as an MP are a lot more demanding today than they were sixty years ago.



Cook and Steward are the choices now.  Tallgeese do some searching and stop asking the same fracking questions that have been asked a million times here before.  Lastly, you are not going to be even able to apply to MP if you don't have Police Foundations or an equivalent so start thinking about that instead of worrying about the CFAT.


----------



## Alea (18 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> If you cannot tell me the exact score one must reach, would you happen to know if one applying for the MP position must have one of the higher scores?



Tallgeese,

No I can't answer you about the score you need for an MP position and as was stated by Mr. Wallace, PMedMoe and others... no one on this site can.

However, I can tell you about my personal history with CFAT. 

January 2010: CFAT... failed. Why? Because I was too nervous. Simple. I got to the recruiting center for my test... and miserably failed by 2 points in the math section. Why? Too nervous and so by being too nervous didn't manage my time therefor didn't answer 6 questions. There goes my 2 points. Did I get my score? Yes... because I failed and the Captain who met with me after the test explained were I failed. You don't want to go through that. At that time there was still plenty of positions opened in my trade... by today, had I succeed with the first CFAT, I would probably be on the August BMQ in Saint-Jean. 

July 2010: Second chance with CFAT...  By that time 3 words became my motto: Study (more), Patience and Relaxing. I scored high enough to be an Officer and now have the opportunity to be qualified (CFAT wise) for any trade I wish although I decided to keep my first choice of trade because this is what I want to do. 
Do I know my score? NO. 
They don't give you your score when you succeed. But that's fine because really, all I need to know is that I scored higher than the majority.

How did I do it? I worked on my Mathematical skills for a *minimum* of 10 hours a week. I eat math, slept with math and even dreamed of math at night... *ad nauseam*. Went through 4 math books...  and got more white hair. Not that success was not important the first time but the second time around... failing was just NOT AN OPTION.

Aim for this and only this. Work on your math, work on your English skills (if you take the English CFAT) and aim for a complete success.

Don't worry about how much you need to score, BREATH and RELAX as nervousness could be your #1 enemy 
You can do it!

Alea


----------



## Tallgeese (20 Aug 2010)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Cook and Steward are the choices now.  Tallgeese do some searching and stop asking the same fracking questions that have been asked a million times here before.  Lastly, you are not going to be even able to apply to MP if you don't have Police Foundations or an equivalent so start thinking about that instead of worrying about the CFAT.



Yea well, I don't think my main question regarding ones chances of becoming an MP have been thoroughly answered in other threads which is why I asked. If you have no advice that will assist me, don't post and complain. As a member of the military (I assume) you should be helping people not bitching.


----------



## Scott (20 Aug 2010)

You should always assume you're speaking with someone who has experience in recruiting. Because the guy you just mouthed off at certainly does and I'd consider his answers pretty much the straightest dope you can get.

Think before getting all pissy.

Just a thought.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> Yea well, I don't think my main question regarding ones chances of becoming an MP have been thoroughly answered in other threads which is why I asked. If you have no advice that will assist me, don't post and complain. As a member of the military (I assume) you should be helping people not bitching.



Tallgeese,

The simple answer here is that no-one can tell you your chances.

Firstly, you have to meet the basic recruiting standards.
Secondly, you have to meet the requirements for the trade.
You are then merited, placing you in competition with everyone else who met those requirements and placed according to your scores and assessed suitability.
Lastly, people receive offers from the merit list based on how many positions are open in the trade.

You can be number one on a merit list in a year when no positions are offered - and not get in.
You can be number ten on a merit list of 200, and only five positions get offers, and you won't get in.
You can sit at number 50 on a list of 200, and each year they recruit 5 people and 5 new people merit higher than you do, and you won't get in.
Or you can merit high enough that the available offers reach you on the list.

No-one here saw the almost complete shut down of recruiting before it happened that's going on because of changes in attrition rates and resultant requirements. No-one here knows when any given trade will suddenly start taking in large numbers of people again. No-one here can predict all the factors involved to tell you your chances - either you meet the requirements or not, and if you do, you sit on the merit list until you get a call. 

There's no magic to the process.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> You should always assume you're speaking with someone who has experience in recruiting. Because the guy you just mouthed off at certainly does and I'd consider his answers pretty much the straightest dope you can get.
> 
> Think before getting all pissy.
> 
> Just a thought.



Right!  Just what we all need.  Another "Pissy" person seeking a position of "authority".


----------



## Poppa (20 Aug 2010)

Ok...here are the odds. 50-50. You either get in or you don't.
Feel better?


----------



## AtEase (21 Aug 2010)

Being 17 you have a long way to go.  As you can clearly see that you are not mature enough to have a conversation with people who are *trying* to *help you*.  Just because it is the Canadian Forces doesnt mean that any Canadian Citizen is going to be deemed a fit and acceptable candidate.  You have not acquired the basic minimum standards to apply for a Military Police position.  People here have tried to steer you in the right direction and I would suggest reading over the previous posts as many times as it takes for you to understand what point they are making.  

Again *when* you apply you have to consider there is going to be people with alot more experience, life skills, education, volunteer work, and motivation than you.  From now until then you have to make yourself someone who stands out as being an outstanding individual.

By the way, if you ever go into a recruiting centre with attitude, ignorance, and disrespect they will remember you and the right people will find out.  And visversa if you are polite, kind, and patient you will be remember and good things will be said about you.  Goodluck in your journeys ahead and I hope you find a career that best suits you  .

oh and your chance right now is 0%  Go to college.


----------



## Tallgeese (25 Aug 2010)

I don't quite get why I'm getting all this flak from everyone here. When someone tells me to "go do some searching and stop asking the same fracking (alternative to *******)", I will tell him where to go.  I don't think I was being all pissy but I'm in no position to try and change anyones views here anyways. If I was, I do apologize and yea I need to cut my attitude if I want to make it anywhere in life let alone the military. Thank you to all the people who have helped me, you have really cleared up a few things that I was speculating about. However there is one more thing I need to know:

Is there an alternative to the police foundations diploma? I know that it is a requirement, but I prefer getting a diploma/degree in something else so that I won't have to waste my time in PF then working as a security guard if I do not get hired. A recruiter at my school told me a Police foundations diploma or EQUIVALENT was needed.  

P.S You will be seeing the name "Tallgeese" on some military base in the near future . ahah, just kidding. 


Is there an alternative to the police foundations diploma? I know that it is a requirement, but I prefer getting a diploma/degree in something else so that I won't have to waste my time in PF then working as a security guard if I do not get hired. The requirements


----------



## kincanucks (25 Aug 2010)

Tallgeese said:
			
		

> I don't quite get why I'm getting all this flak from everyone here. When someone tells me to "go do some searching and stop asking the same fracking (alternative to *******)", I will tell him where to go.  I don't think I was being all pissy but I'm in no position to try and change anyones views here anyways. If I was, I do apologize and yea I need to cut my attitude if I want to make it anywhere in life let alone the military. Thank you to all the people who have helped me, you have really cleared up a few things that I was speculating about. However there is one more thing I need to know:
> 
> Is there an alternative to the police foundations diploma? I know that it is a requirement, but I prefer getting a diploma/degree in something else so that I won't have to waste my time in PF then working as a security guard if I do not get hired. A recruiter at my school told me a Police foundations diploma or EQUIVALENT was needed.
> 
> ...



Once again go to the nearest CFRC and asked them the questions!  They have the documentation that lists the requirements for various trades and what is acceptable and what isn't.  Again this site is not an official CF site and does not have the definitive answers that you are seeking.  All you will get here is what someone else did and what happen to them, which may not apply to your situation. You continuously come on here and act like a spoiled brat (my words) mouthing off people who have a lot more experience in life and in the military than you.  Check your attitude now or you are going to be in for a big surprise if you ever get in the CF.  Good luck.


----------



## Scott (25 Aug 2010)

On behalf of PMed Moe:



> Is there an alternative to the police foundations diploma? I know that it is a requirement, but I prefer getting a diploma/degree in something else so that I won't have to waste my time in PF then working as a security guard if I do not get hired. A recruiter at my school told me a Police foundations diploma or EQUIVALENT was needed.



Right from the Forces website:




> The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.



As you have been told, several times, ask at the CFRC.


----------



## justwondering (16 Dec 2010)

I was looking at the Canadian Forces website and a read that to be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates must have an undergraduate degree from a recognised university. I am curious if anyone can tell me if that excludes people who have taken a police foundations program at an ontario college. My buddy who is currently in basic right now seems to think that his diploma will do.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2010)

justwondering said:
			
		

> I was looking at the Canadian Forces website and a read that to be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates must have an undergraduate degree from a recognised university. I am curious if anyone can tell me if that excludes people who have taken a police foundations program at an ontario college. My buddy who is currently in basic right now seems to think that his diploma will do.



Sigh.  If you, and your buddy, go back to the start of this topic, and also read some of the other topics here, you would have all the answers you need, to include exactly what qualifications education wise you need, what the process is like, if there are any openings, etc.  Please READ first, then ask the questions.


----------



## X Royal (18 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sigh.  If you, and your buddy, go back to the start of this topic, and also read some of the other topics here, you would have all the answers you need, to include exactly what qualifications education wise you need, what the process is like, if there are any openings, etc.  Please READ first, then ask the questions.


George if you look a little closer at justwondering's question you will see it was about a commissioned position and not a non-commissioned position. 
The first post does not address the difference at all.


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2010)

justwondering said:
			
		

> I was looking at the Canadian Forces website and a read that to be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates must have an undergraduate degree from a recognised university. I am curious if anyone can tell me if that excludes people who have taken a police foundations program at an ontario college. My buddy who is currently in basic right now seems to think that his diploma will do.



Is 





> a police foundations program at an ontario college.


 the equivilant or recognized as





> an undergraduate degree from a recognised university


? 

My Your buddy who is currently in basic right now seems to think ?? that his diploma will do


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2010)

X Royal said:
			
		

> George if you look a little closer at justwondering's question you will see it was about a commissioned position and not a non-commissioned position.
> The first post does not address the difference at all.



Sorry.  I hastily thought that this was part of a longer thread that covered all these points, and posted without checking which topic I was in.  Fact is, all these questions have been asked and answered.  

Now I will put my enjoyment aside and try to make life easier for justwondering by merging several threads on his questions into one........If I miss out on any really good posts in other threads; justwondering ..... you will pay.     >


Looks like I have my work cut out for me, as I have had to cut his questions out of a totally unrelated thread to do the above merging.


----------



## len173 (28 Jan 2011)

Figured I'd add on to this thread rather than start a new one. I was considering a CT to reg force as an MP. I'm nearing completion of a degree in psychology, and am currently in Pres infantry. I'm wondering if they would accept me into that trade as a non-com with my education, given that for non-com's they ask for a diploma in police foundations. However, I have no interest in getting a commission in any trade. Anybody ever see MP's with a full on degree who did not go officer route?

And to clarify before anybody gets offended, I'm not trying to say in anyway that one with a degree might be considered too educated to be a non-com MP. Just saying that my education is not exactly what they set as the requirement, so I'm afraid they will say, 'well you don't meet the MP minimum, but you meet the MPO minimum, so you can be an MPO.'

thanks,

J


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2011)

Jayell said:
			
		

> Figured I'd add on to this thread rather than start a new one. I was considering a CT to reg force as an MP. I'm nearing completion of a degree in psychology, and am currently in Pres infantry. I'm wondering if they would accept me into that trade as a non-com with my education, given that for non-com's they ask for a diploma in police foundations. However, I have no interest in getting a commission in any trade. Anybody ever see MP's with a full on degree who did not go officer route?
> 
> And to clarify before anybody gets offended, I'm not trying to say in anyway that one with a degree might be considered too educated to be a non-com MP. Just saying that my education is not exactly what they set as the requirement, so I'm afraid they will say, 'well you don't meet the MP minimum, but you meet the MPO minimum, so you can be an MPO.'
> 
> ...



Based on many years as a recruiter I have never seen an applicant CT or otherwise for MP accepted without a diploma in Police Foundations or relevant experience.  I am not even sure that you meet the educational requirement for MPO.  However, your best bet is to check with your local CFRC.  Cheers.


----------



## medaid (29 Jan 2011)

Jayell said:
			
		

> Anybody ever see MP's with a full on degree who did not go officer route?



Tons... as more students graduate from Criminology BAs, MAs, etc... and looking to get into the LE field of work, more and more are discovering the existence of a LE agency outside of Civilian policing/LE. 

If you don't meet the education requirements you won't get anywhere. It's a REQUIREMENT.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jan 2011)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Tons... as more students graduate from Criminology BAs, MAs, etc... and looking to get into the LE field of work, more and more are discovering the existence of a LE agency outside of Civilian policing/LE.



The TPS website says grade 12 education, or equivalent, is required. Post secondary is "advantageous". They also place a high priority on diversity.
Sun 2009: 
"Changing of the guard: Today's police force is all about diversity...":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/09/27/11143661-sun.html


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The TPS website says ....


Well that's just dandy.....if the thread was about joining the Toronto Police.


----------



## lawandorder (29 Jan 2011)

Jayell said:
			
		

> Figured I'd add on to this thread rather than start a new one. I was considering a CT to reg force as an MP. I'm nearing completion of a degree in psychology, and am currently in Pres infantry. I'm wondering if they would accept me into that trade as a non-com with my education, given that for non-com's they ask for a diploma in police foundations. However, I have no interest in getting a commission in any trade. Anybody ever see MP's with a full on degree who did not go officer route?
> 
> And to clarify before anybody gets offended, I'm not trying to say in anyway that one with a degree might be considered too educated to be a non-com MP. Just saying that my education is not exactly what they set as the requirement, so I'm afraid they will say, 'well you don't meet the MP minimum, but you meet the MPO minimum, so you can be an MPO.'
> 
> ...



I know more than 1 MP who has a University degree instead of a Police Foundations diploma, or in addition to.  There are preferred prerequisites and acceptable ones.  Obviously for MP NCM the preferred is Police Foundations or Crim degree, however the acceptable ones are listed as another college diploma such as "Law and Security" or BA in another field other then Criminology.  Psych is pretty close.  You should be good to go.


----------

